# help plz



## khzrrr (Jan 2, 2014)

hi 
my visa was cancelled in 2009 reason given was that i did not attend classes and i did not reply to section 20 letter but on the other hand i had given the application of address change to the college who complained and the period i did not attend the classes i got addmission in uni of canberra and was attending lectures there and i found about the whole situation when i went to immigration office for the application of visa extension, then i applied for revocation and my visa was revoked but i was asked to leave the country and apply offshore because my visa was expired during the process of revocation. now i want to reapply for australian student visa so i want to know do i have any chance of getting a visa..????
please suggest anything that will help me in my visa application


----------



## ahmad.ali12100atgmail. (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeah man you do have there are certain things which we have to look at but i can assist you......


----------

